# Need ideas for a 80s-ish looking 13"-14" wheel



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Looking for some decent looking and fairly strong wheels to put on my '90 Sentra. I want something that looks good, but something that looks like it belongs on the car. Nothing flashy, just something cheap that I could pick up at a junkyard or maybe on Ebay or something. Could even be a factory wheel if there were any nice looking ones offered. I use the car everyday and sometimes gets into some rough stuff dropping kayaks so they can't be easily bendible. Prefer 13" or 14" to keep the tires cheap.

It used to have some 16" tuner-style 10-spoke wheels, but they were extremely harsh and too many problems blowing tires.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i heared that the pulsars had some nice alloys haven't seen any personally though


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Won't the B13 SE-R wheels fit the B12? I think those wheels would look great on the B12.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I just realized that there is a thread a few threads down about rims for the B12. The 1st or 2nd generation Altimas will fit the B12.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

This site has many different OEM wheels http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/ Remember that VW, and Honda wheels fit our cars too. There are some nice old-skool Toyota Corolla and Celica rims that MIGHT fit too, but I'm not sure about those.


These 










Diggin these 










NX wheels


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey, that top pic is the same one's on my '85 SE Hatchback.

Of course I think the '90 Sentra has a 4 x 100mm bolt pattern and the B11/N12 (83-86) has a 4 x 4 1/2" (4x114.3mm) pattern.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Hey, that top pic is the same one's on my '85 SE Hatchback.
> 
> Of course I think the '90 Sentra has a 4 x 100mm bolt pattern and the B11/N12 (83-86) has a 4 x 4 1/2" (4x114.3mm) pattern. *


Right after I posted I realized and changed it. Damn they're nice though


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Doh, came back and was like...Whoah...what happened to the pic...too funny.

I'll be selling them later this year when I buy some new ones. They have Pirelli P400's (175/70-13) with alot of tread. Missing one center cap.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

so your telling me that i could go to a jy and "buy" some gti rims and they would fit my car? (strokes chin)


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *so your telling me that i could go to a jy and "buy" some gti rims and they would fit my car? (strokes chin) *


Yep MkI-MkIII GTi rims will fit no problem. My faves are the MkII teardrops and the 12 cross-spokes.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah my friend has those on his golf
then porsche audi rims should also fit 
this could be much cheaper


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Idea #1: Try the round hole wheels from a mid-80s Dodge Charger Turbo?? that kinda look like the middle picture above. I believe they have the correct bolt circle because they fit my buddy's GTI.

Idea #2: The mid-80s 200sx had an aluminum wheel I would characterize as a snowflake design that might look good. I assume the bolt circle is the same.

I'll see if I can find pics somewhere.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i don't think so no offence but i fucking hate mopar and all of their shitty cars, it's bad enough my car has an outo but i don't want something off of a car that needs a tranny every time you change the oil


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *yeah my friend has those on his golf
> then porsche audi rims should also fit
> this could be much cheaper *



WRONG!! Porsche and Audi both use five bolt hubs. The only Golf they will fit is the new one (MkIV). The older golfs (MkI-MkIII) use the 4X100mm pattern.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

NO it is you that is wrong grasshopper 
my friend with the golf 4 bolt has a porsche 924 at his house with 4 bolt hubs and an old audi fox the EXACT same as a volks fox but some audis have 4 bolts as well
heres the links
porsche rims http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...odid=30791&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-54103093784.23
and the audis http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...prodid=541&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-37103114584.10


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the rims from an early Infiniti G20 would look nice on your B12.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *NO it is you that is wrong grasshopper
> my friend with the golf 4 bolt has a porsche 924 at his house with 4 bolt hubs and an old audi fox the EXACT same as a volks fox but some audis have 4 bolts as well
> heres the links
> porsche rims http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...odid=30791&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-54103093784.23
> and the audis http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...prodid=541&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-37103114584.10 *


You should have specified WHICH Porsche and Audi. Other then the Audi Fox (actually an old VW Passat) and the 924 most of them use 5-bolt hubs. Oh yeah, make sure the bolt pattern is correct too. They might be 4X114.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I think the rims from an early Infiniti G20 would look nice on your B12. *


I'm thinking that they are also 4X114, but check them out.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*G20 Wheels*

I checked them out, they are 14"x6". Won't work.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i measured the from center to center on two of the holes and they are 4x100 BUT apparently porsche changed them some time to make them 5 bolt and 4x114 patterns so were both right


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *i measured the from center to center on two of the holes and they are 4x100 BUT apparently porsche changed them some time to make them 5 bolt and 4x114 patterns so were both right  *


Hell yes!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

You could always look for a set of VW snowflake alloys from the A1/early A2 cars... they're 14x5.5(if I'm not mistaken) and aren't the lightest things around, but are a good size for a daily driver and can usually be found cheap, to boot. I plan on finding myself a set of these for myself fairly soon, as B13 SE-R rims are a little out of my budget.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why are the B13 SE-R wheels so expensive. Just lack of them for sale?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

B13 SE-R rims are a little on the expensive side(in relation to VW or Honda rims of similar shape, size and vintage) as they are a little rarer than most. They do look great if you can get your hands on a set. Keep in mind, when I say that they're expensive, that's poor white boy talk for "$200-$250 for four used rims."


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The GTI wheels are so much nicer then B13 SE-R wheels.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Panasports 









i'm thinking about these for my B13 and they are available in 13" and 14"
just checkout www.panasport.com


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Those rims would look nice in a powder white with a black B12.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

and the audis http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...-37103114584.10

i want these for my car, my b12, where do i get them?
and what sthe deal qwith se-r rims? they tight? what years fit b12 and whats the dimensions?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

oops, i hope thsi wroks,

http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...prodid=541&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-37103114584.10


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Those would look great on a B12.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *oops, i hope thsi wroks,
> 
> http://www.wheels-and-rims.com/cgi-...prodid=541&sid=8LpJDk0lN7iJ9-T-37103114584.10 *


Make sure they are 4X110 and not 4X114 before you buy. That would be an EXPENSIVE mistake. Try looking for them at a auto wrecker. There is a euro-specialist wrecker about 30 mins from me so if I ever decide to get some wheels I'm gonna go get some old VW GTIs


----------

